# Bucks @ Pistons: Game 6



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Which Brandon will win the battle against their old team: Jennings or Knight? So far this season, Knight has played much better than Jennings, but every game is a new story. This game will also feature two struggling PF's as Jabari Parker has struggled to find a consistent shot so far this season and Josh Smith has been atrocious from the field. This game may come down to which team goes less cold.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I am pleasantly surprised to see DJ Augustin is playing more minutes than Brandon Jennings for this team.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> I am pleasantly surprised to see DJ Augustin is playing more minutes than Brandon Jennings for this team.


Jennings could only get away with his 38% career shooting for so long.. took a real coach like Van Gundy to realize that.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Pistons would decide to start taking high percentage shots against us...


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jabari seems to be getting more comfortable out there. He's been much more aggressive these last 2 games.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Parker being a beast. The rest of the Bucks being a basket of fluffy kittens


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Josh Smith 3's are what dreams are made of


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Alley-oop to Bayless?


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Kidd must be high or drunk to not have put Parker back in her... He's been on the bench way too long after the awesome start he had.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

And as I speak, he gets put back in.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jabari with a pair of nice plays.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jennings and Knight going back and forth right now


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bucks offense has turned into Bayless bricking shot after shot... Get Jabari in please, Kidd


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Late mini-run by the Bucks cuts it to 3. I love this team's heart. They just don't give up.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Giannis and Jabari need a couple's nickname. Giabari? Jabannis?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Parker needs to be more of the focus on offense. Way too much brandon knight early this season.


----------

